# HDMI Kabel Problem mit Beamer



## ycone (13. März 2015)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe seit längerem einen einen Vivitek Beamer, der mit einem HDMI Kabel von 3 m Länge wunderbar mit meinem Laptop verbunden war.

- Vivitek

Da ich mittlerweile meinen Beamer ordentlich an der Decke befestigt habe und Kabelschienen verlegt habe, damit das ein wenig ordentlicher aussieht, habe ich mir natürlich auch ein längeres HDMI Kabel von 10 m bestellt.
Der Beamer ist auf dem HDMI 1.3 Standard und das Kabel ist auf dem 1.4a Standard und abwärts kompatibel. Leider bekommt der Beamer kein Signal mehr. Das Kabel ist ein vollilsoliertes HDMI für 15€ von CSL-Shop.

12,5m High End HDMI Kabel with Ethernet & Echt 3D, FULL HD TV 1.4 a + 1.3 b | eBay 

Nach dem zweiten Kabelkauf in der Länge bin ich irgendwie überfragt, wo der Fehler liegen könnte.

Beste Grüße und Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Garnorh198 (13. März 2015)

Schau dir mal folgenden Link an. Das könnte dein Problem lösen.

HDMI Verlängerung ohne Qualitätsverlust: So geht's!


----------



## Superwip (13. März 2015)

Bei der Auflösung sollten 10m oder auch 12,5m eigentlich kein Problem sein. Funktioniert das Kabel mit einer anderen Kombination von Ein- und/oder Ausgabegeräten?


----------



## ycone (14. März 2015)

Habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Werde aber mal einen anderen Laptop anschließen und gucken ob der mit dem Kabel an den Beamer sendet.


----------



## ycone (15. März 2015)

Mit einem anderen Laptop funktioniert es wunderbar, nur mit meinem Laptop nicht. Der erkennt den Beamer irgendwie nicht. Wenn ich auf Projektor verbinden gehe zeigt der mir nur eine Fehlemeldung an, dass keine Verbindung hergestellt worden ist. Sehr merkwürdig. Aber wenigsten kann es nicht am Kabel oder Beamer liegen.


----------

